
Thoughtworks Technology Radar Vol. 17 [pdf] - pagade
https://assets.thoughtworks.com/assets/technology-radar-vol-17-en.pdf
======
prepend
The web version is pretty decent -
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar](https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar)

PDF can be a pain to work with on some devices.

------
tyingq
I'm curious what Roy Singham's plans are for the windfall he got from selling
Thoughtworks to Apax back in August. HN discussion at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15082116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15082116)

Guess it hasn't been that long, but that's a lot of capital.

------
itsdrewmiller
I think this is a great resource (seriously, thanks ThoughtWorks!), but do you
really need to tell me that “antipatterns” or things that are “over-ambitious”
are in the bad category? It would be more helpful to give things neutral
names.

~~~
prepend
I think they described it properly. They are specifically talking about a
bunch of bad practices with Kafka. So the issue is that people are actually
using anti patterns in a new technology that were previously identified for
ESB.

------
Wintamute
Assess Angular, but no mention of React?

~~~
FLGMwt
It's in "Adopt" and they say it's their "default choice" for FE frameworks
[1]. Also, the "Trial" details for Angular mention "Most of our teams,
however, still prefer React, Vue or Ember over Angular."

If a technology is consistently listed in a section, they remove it from the
radar, which is mostly focused on changing trends.

[1]: [https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/languages-and-
frameworks/...](https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/languages-and-
frameworks/react-js)

------
_pmf_
Things that consultancies like == things that people valuing maintainable
solutions should avoid

~~~
prepend
Depends on the consultancy. ThoughtWorks is pretty useful as a data point.

~~~
tboyd47
I agree, ThoughtWorks tends to make generally sound technical decisions. Years
ago, I worked on a team that was 90% TW people, and learned a LOT of
techniques and tools I still use to this day. Their senior devs are unusually
active in mentoring.

------
rayascott
You can adopt Mashape/Kong API Gateway now. Apple have been using it for
years. The same goes for Apache Mesos/Marathon, which is what they use to run
Siri.

